# Nottingham dyers, Nottingham - March 09



## 85 Vintage (Mar 15, 2009)

I visited here with Kaputnik a couple of months ago



> Nottingham Dyers, which was formerly known as Breconshire Dyeworks, was established in 1973 and specialised in dyeing and finishing socks and tights. At its peak in 1998, the company employed 140 workers, but it fell victim to the demise of the British textile and hosiery industry.



I haven't really been able to find out much else, the only thing being that the company was fined £2000 in 2004 for breaches of the, Management of Health & Safety at Work Regulations 1999 (No 3) para 1 and the Control of Asbestos at Work Regs 2002 (No 9) para 1.

It was pretty well stripped, but some interesting bits to see.










































The chimney





It was a 100ft high and was the last standing brick chimney from the dying industry in Nottingham. Note I said was, because me and Kaputnik went back today to see the chimney be demolished by controlled explosion 









































Rest of my pics are here


----------



## Neosea (Mar 15, 2009)

It's always cool to see a chimney being felled. Nice one vintage, great photos.


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 15, 2009)

I love big chimneys!  The demolition pics are cool even though they mean no more gorgeous structure.


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice pictures of the chimney coming down. You picked a good spot; they're the first ones I've seen without people in the shot


----------



## 85 Vintage (Mar 17, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Nice pictures of the chimney coming down. You picked a good spot; they're the first ones I've seen without people in the shot



Cheers.

There was an old chap standing against the fence with his wife, she had the camera so the old chap let me take his place at the fence come demo time. Poked the camera through the fence and job's a fish


----------



## Kaputnik (Mar 21, 2009)

there are 39 new houses planned for the site, according to the local paper, shame the chimney couldn't have been left as a feature in a small grassed area with a few benches, it looked well maintained and pretty solid. One of the demo company's workers children got the job of pushing the red 'turn it to rubble' button.

i liked this former water tank, being used as a bin for burning rubbish in on the site, with smiley face air holes gas torched into it!





a big fan of dereliction.....





the chimney a month or so ago


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 22, 2009)

shame to see that chimney coming down in such an unprofecinal manner

they need Dibnah on the case


----------



## 85 Vintage (Mar 22, 2009)

Kaputnik said:


> i liked this former water tank, being used as a bin for burning rubbish in on the site, with smiley face air holes gas torched into it!



I knew you'd got a better pic of it than me mate  How did the pic of the asbestos traffic light come out?


----------

